# Moving to Penang - March 2011



## Scrasey2 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am currently preparing to pack up and move to Penang for between a year to 3 years. My Husband has been offered a secondment and we've jumped at the opportunity!

We were in Penang last year but only for 2 days before we headed over to New Zealand to see my in-laws and loved it so had no doubts about agreeing to move there.

I won't be working so will have lots of time on my hands after a good workout at the gym and a swim in the mornings. 

Is there anyone else living in Penang who doesn't work? Do you belong to the International Women's Institute or do you have other things to occupy your time?

I like my own company so will be quite happy pottering round on my own most of the time but would love to meet up with people a few times a week.

We will be living in the Gurney Drive area - I rather like the look of Mutiara Villas but until we've looked round in person we're not sure where we'll be living yet.

If anyone has some advice or is in the same situation, I would love to hear from you.

Thanks
Sarah


----------



## up.north.expat (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi,

You can Google for "International Women's Association of Penang" and you'll find the website and contact details for them.

Regards,

Up.North.Expat


----------



## smith303 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi there, 

I am moving to malaysia in a few weeks and also looking to meet some people to occupy my time. I think the area i am moving to is batang padang so i'm not sure how far away that is.


----------



## JasonPenang (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi Sarah,

Traffic condition in Penang can be very bad during rush hours. A 10-min trip can end up with 40-60 mins.

Gurney can be a nice area, but your husband's office location should be another consideration as well.


Regards,
Jason


----------



## The Bungah (Mar 14, 2011)

Scrasey2 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am currently preparing to pack up and move to Penang for between a year to 3 years. My Husband has been offered a secondment and we've jumped at the opportunity!
> 
> ...


Dear Sarah,

I am also moving to Penang and will not be working. We have visas under MM2H. 
Our first trip is at the beginning of May when we go to KL to collect our visas and then to Penang to look for a place to live. We plan to return to the UK to finalise things there and return to Penang for good as soon as we can after that.
I can't help with information on Penang, but maybe your experience, being prior to mine might be a help to me!
Have you lived abroad before?

Good luck
Jacky


----------



## wanderer33 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Sarah, Nice to meet you.

First of all, May I ask what made you fall in love with penang so much? 

I have lived here for about 2 years now and also don't work and would love to make new friends to hang out with to make the days seem less endless.

Would love to meet up and get to know you. 
shikura




Scrasey2 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am currently preparing to pack up and move to Penang for between a year to 3 years. My Husband has been offered a secondment and we've jumped at the opportunity!
> 
> ...


----------

